# Amity Valley Kennels



## Cocoabongo (Apr 8, 2015)

I would love to hear some feedback from anyone that has purchased from amity valley. Thanks!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Their show record is very impressive and they health test their dogs. It seems like a very good breeder. Why are you hesitating ?


----------



## Cocoabongo (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree, I just live fairly far away and it makes me nervous not being able to see anything beforehand like where they're raised, etc. I really like her and she's been so prompt at responding back to anything I've asked.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sophie anne has a minipoo from amity - and she lives in maine. you could look for her threads (her dog's name is ari) as well as pm her. good luck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> sophie anne has a minipoo from amity - and she lives in maine. you could look for her threads (her dog's name is ari) as well as pm her. good luck.


I Know Sophie Anne only has very good things to say about her breeder.


----------



## Cocoabongo (Apr 8, 2015)

patk said:


> sophie anne has a minipoo from amity - and she lives in maine. you could look for her threads (her dog's name is ari) as well as pm her. good luck.



Yeah, I messaged her before and never heard back. She's always had such great things to say though!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she's in school, planning to move, etc. only drops in occasionally right now to pf. might be very busy.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I was briefly on a waiting list for an Amity Valley puppy. I googled her grooming business and was a little put off by some online reviews. I think Anne's personality might be a little brusque for some people. So I ended up getting Dakota from Safrannes, which is another MN miniature breeder.

However, Sophie Anne is thrilled with her dog Ari and having Amity Valley as her breeder. I am sure she will give you more details when she has time.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

cocoabongo, don't know where you live, but harten in columbia mo. is advertising two white toy males. the breeder is sharon svoboda, who is pretty well known as a handler. she's listed at poodlesonline.com, which basically features breeders who do testing. note that this is a self-selected group; nonetheless, from what i've seen and heard, harten is reputable.


----------



## Cocoabongo (Apr 8, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> I was briefly on a waiting list for an Amity Valley puppy. I googled her grooming business and was a little put off by some online reviews. I think Anne's personality might be a little brusque for some people. So I ended up getting Dakota from Safrannes, which is another MN miniature breeder.
> 
> However, Sophie Anne is thrilled with her dog Ari and having Amity Valley as her breeder. I am sure she will give you more details when she has time.


Yes, I did google her grooming business as well, I haven't had that issue with her yet that some others have had while talking to her. She's always so quick to reply, and always seems eager to answer my questions. 
I'm thinking she is who I will go with and the timing is right. I've heard great things about Safrannes, but sadly they are out of my price range, besides Anne has some Safanne in her lines and Aery as well so I do like that as well. 

Did you have Dakota shipped? What was your experience if you did? Thanks!


----------



## Cocoabongo (Apr 8, 2015)

patk said:


> cocoabongo, don't know where you live, but harten in columbia mo. is advertising two white toy males. the breeder is sharon svoboda, who is pretty well known as a handler. she's listed at poodlesonline.com, which basically features breeders who do testing. note that this is a self-selected group; nonetheless, from what i've seen and heard, harten is reputable.


Thanks! That is closer to me, but I'm looking to get a miniature poodle. I've been looking on miniaturepoodles.com for the longest time. I waited for nearly a year for one breeder, but that didn't pan out, and now I've decided I want a silver or brown.


----------

